# Projector cabling



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Good morning fellow shacksters question regarding my projector installation I'm doing a fully sound sealed room with green glue, But not sure how I'm supposed to get my cabling for my projector over to my stereo cabinet I would rather not pierced the ceiling but even if I did how I run cables of the future. Does anybody have any ideas how I can get my cable from the projector to the stereo cabinet but still give me some way of running cables in the future I would rather not go through my green blue ceiling and even if I did later on I wouldn't be able to do it again once ceiling is finished


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you pierced the ceiling you could install a PVC pipe to each location and run your wires through that. That would give you future access to fish a new cable through if need be. 

Without going through the ceiling, you could use the surface mount raceways and paint them the color of your room.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

There are wireless solutions on the market now. This will not solve the future wire issue but might be something you would want to consider.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Mechman: I considered raceway as something in the future.. I am trying very hard not to penetrate my "time well spent" acoustic seal... Not much point in double 2x5/8 W/GG if you put holes in it all over the place!

I came up with a brainwave this morning that I think might work.

What if I built a backer box above the ceiling, ran the 2-3" conduit to my stereo cabinet, imagine a box with 1x5/8 Plywood and 1x5/8Drywall with GG, similar to a regular backer box, except the back would have the conduit instead of a little cable hole. Fill the box and end of the conduit with fluffy... On the room side, use 2x5/8 plywood with GG with caulked edges instead of the drywall but painted the color of the ceiling (we are talking like a 4x4" square) and then bolt/screw it closed. If I ever needed to pull cable, just unbolt/unscrew the box to gain access, remove the fluffy, make changes, put fluffy back and close it back up and re-caulk.

Sounds like a lot of work but 2 years down the road when i need to pull HDMI 5.4 cable or whatever, it would save me either cracking up the ceiling or running exposed cabling or raceway.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds good to me. :T


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

The question is... Am I being overkill?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

grinthock said:


> The question is... Am I being overkill?


Don't ask me! I almost always overkill things. :coocoo:


----------

